# WINDOWS 8 & VSPHERE CLIENT



## sajinpottekkat (Dec 7, 2012)

Dear Friends,

I am facing some issue in Windows 8 .I have installed ESXI 5.0 server on Workstation 8 In windows8. Through vsphere client i am able to access esxi server. But i can not install OS inside the esxi becuase of windows8. I have checked with some details. Some i can find out the issue may causes because of IE 10 and Vpshere client will not work. Any fixes is there ???

Regards
Sajin PS


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Since this is a fairly specialized technical question, I think you'd get the most information over at the VMWare forums
VMware Communities: VMware Technology Network (VMTN) for VMware vSphere, VMware vCenter, and VMware product discussions

That said: I think more Windows 8 compatibility is seen in ESXI 5.1 and in VMWare Workstation 9, from a quick glance at the latest chatter on their boards.

There may be ways to get around limitations with VMWare Workstation 8, ESXI 5, and Windows 8, but I can't help with that (not very familiar with the software), other than to point you to a post or two over at VMWare -
VMWare WorkStation 8 on Window 8 RP
VMware Communities: Intergrating Esxi 5.1 With Windows...
VMware Communities: Upgrading host to Windows 8 Release...
VMware Communities: Regarding VMware workstation 8...
VMware Communities: Is it possible to run Win 8 in VMware...
VMware Communities: Open console with vSphere Client on...
VMWare WorkStation 8 on Window 8 RP

Best of luck
. . . Gary


----------



## sajinpottekkat (Dec 7, 2012)

Thank very much.
Regards
sajin P s


----------

